# UPDATE: On Inbal And the Passing of PinkMarrie



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

In between tears, Inbal told of what happened to her perfect little PinkMarrie.............

From the time Inbal discovered Pink was ill it was Less than 48hrs, and Pink had passed.......Inbal thought Pinki had a stomach viris she threw up a few times and had diarreha, but she was alert, eating and drinking. She seemed sick but not that sick. By the time Inbal realized the other dogs were not sick, Pinki had passed away in her arms about 8pm Friday evening. It is a total mystery as to what took PinkMarries short life. Her and her husband Mike are devastated for the loss. She can not believe this has happened to her little angel. 

Bless your heart, Inbal. I feel your pain...........Love you and I am here for you! 
XOXOXOX
Nancy, Ira,
Pinki Lee, And The fluffy white gang.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OH i'm so sorry. I had no idea! I hope she finds comfort soon.







We're here if she needs to vent a little bit.

Andrea


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How terrible for Inbal and her husband. I can't imagine having to go through such an unexpected loss.

Do they plan on having an autopsy done?

Please tell her our thoughts and prayers are with her.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh I am so very sorry. There are no words.....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is such a sad and tragic story. My love and sympathy to Inbal and her family.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's just so sad & tragic.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

What a scary and devastating thing to have happen. They will certainly be in my thoughts.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

How VERY sad! What a nightmare. I am so so sorry this happened. I hope they find comfort soon.









Melanie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very saddend to hear this terrible and tragic news, my sympathy goes out to Inbal and her hubby at this very sad time


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Again...I am so sorry for the loss of PinkMarrie.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

omg how devastating. I hope they can discover the cause of this tragedy. Thank you for keeping us informed, and please continue to do so. *hugs*


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am sorry for their loss . Sarah


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. God bless Pink Marrie.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

inbal, i'm so sorry... you know you're in my thoughts.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How Horrible.







Please sent them my love as well. Will they have an autopsy done? This sounds so much like Cam's passing, but his happened more quickly. We declined autopsy at the time. Wishing them strength at this time...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=23700:attachment]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Pink Marrie.







I read the bulletin "All Things Pink" on myspace this morning. This is such a sad day.







Inbal


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

no autopsy will be done. Inbal did not want to do that.



> How Horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh I hope she feels better really soon. My thoughts are with her.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss........................Pat


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How horrible!!!!!!! Inbal & her family will be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Didn't she want an autopsy that way she would know what happened instead of it being a mystery! Maybe it's for the better not to know though!
> 
> Oh I hope she feels better really soon. My thoughts are with her.
> 
> ...


Just an FYI--autopsies are not always conclusive--they start at $500 and can run into the thousands the more specific that they examine. But it's not just the money that is a factor, it's the emotional aspect of it as well that families have to cope with--some just don't want to go that route just because. I'm sure the vet gave them some idea of what it "could have" been and, for many, that's enough as they have been through enough already.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear about PinkMarrie...We will keep Inbal and her family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

they are not having an autopsy so its pointless to question it or debate it, so please leave it out of the thread



i'm so sorry to hear of the unexpected passing, my thoughts are with them


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm sooo sorry for your loss Inbal


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is devistating. My heart aches for Inbal and her family.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with the Scherer Family


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh, I hope they're okay! This is really sad and scary.









I will pray for them and may that little angel rest.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I tried to go to her myspace page...as she is on my friend list, but it is not coming up.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

> [/B]


Inbal has darkened the page....all that is there is the note stating "PinkMarrie is gone, Please pray for us.
She can not bare to see the pictures right now. She is really mourning the loss wondering if there is something she could of done.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for her loss. Please send her love and strength.

Sue, Bentley and Brie


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm so sad to hear this.







Prayers and love to Inbal & family.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I feel just awful!







Sending my love, thoughts and prayers


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

***


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

***


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg , I can't believe I'm reading this, this is so devastating







I'm so sorry







Inbal and her family will be in my prayers


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

******


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Inbal, I'm so sorry. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.




Joy


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

So sorry!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with Inbal and the family.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Its so sad, we are thinking of Inbal and the family.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear of PinkMarrie's passing.








[attachment=23743:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

iAM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSE ,HOPE YOU FIND A LITTLE HAPPINESS SOON .JO


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

I am soooo sorry to hear about this!







I am keeping you all in my prayers!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of PinkMarrie's passing. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you all for your support and love.
this has been such an unexpected blow.
She was really the center of attention in our home.


For those of you who asked about an autopsy, Pinkie died Friday evening so Mike took her body to the 24hr hospital. They refused to do an autopsy b/c Pinkie was not under their care. We did not want to move the body to our vet on Monday, it would have been too painful, so we gave up on the autopsy. 
She was not dehydrated, and she ate and drank. She was very weak though and in some pain. Since we will never know for sure, i am not going to torture myself thinking about it, but only about what a beautiful soul she had, and feel the pain of her not being here with us anymore.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry for your lost. Let the memories live on....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Inbal, I am glad to see your post. I am so very sorry for your sudden loss. I haven't had a sudden loss, but I have dealt with a sudden onset of a terrible disease that was ultimately fatal. Please don't torture yourself. No matter how many times you rack your brain to try and think of what you could have done differently, it is not your fault. Sadly, these things sometimes just happen. I wish you peace.......


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Thank you all for your support and love.
> this has been such an unexpected blow.
> She was really the center of attention in our home.
> 
> ...


Oh you poor sweet things. I am so sorry. I'm glad you are coping as well as you can and that you came here to post.

I don't think I ever told anyone this but one reason we decline autopsy for Cam is that, when the time came, we would have had to transport him (body) ourselves to a hospital about an hour away. My husband could not take time off so it would have been me by myself. And, already having had to have held him when he has passed for a short car ride, I never, ever, ever wanted to go through that again. Please don't feel that you have to justify anything. It is what it is and you do not need it to be able to move on. I did, but of course it is still painful to think back on. God bless you all at this time. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

